# Errore nella decompressione di LibreOffice-Bin [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve a tutti, ho riscontrato questo problema durante l'aggiornamento di libreoffice-bin

```

>>> Unpacking ./LibO_3.3.4rc2_Linux_x86_install-rpm_en-US/RPMS/libobasis3.3-base-3.3.1-8.i586.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4/work

/usr/bin/rpm2tar: line 156: ./LibO_3.3.4rc2_Linux_x86_install-rpm_en-US/RPMS/libobasis3.3-base-3.3.1-8.i586.rpm: No such file or directory

rpm2tar: warning: unable to locate cpio offset (broken/unknown compression?)

tar: This does not look like a tar archive

tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4 failed (unpack phase):

 *   failure unpacking ./LibO_3.3.4rc2_Linux_x86_install-rpm_en-US/RPMS/libobasis3.3-base-3.3.1-8.i586.rpm

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2990:  Called rpm_unpack './LibO_3.3.4rc2_Linux_x86_install-rpm_en-US/RPMS/libobasis3.3-base-3.3.1-8.i586.rpm'

 *   environment, line 2895:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rpm2tar -O "${a}" | tar xf - || die "failure unpacking ${a}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4/work/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4'

>>> Failed to emerge app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4:

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4 failed (unpack phase):

 *   failure unpacking ./LibO_3.3.4rc2_Linux_x86_install-rpm_en-US/RPMS/libobasis3.3-base-3.3.1-8.i586.rpm

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2990:  Called rpm_unpack './LibO_3.3.4rc2_Linux_x86_install-rpm_en-US/RPMS/libobasis3.3-base-3.3.1-8.i586.rpm'

 *   environment, line 2895:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rpm2tar -O "${a}" | tar xf - || die "failure unpacking ${a}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4/work/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4'

```

e questo è l'emerge --info:

```
# emerge --info =app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.4

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2250_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 18 Aug 2011 08:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apng bash-completion berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga dhcpcd dirac downloadorder dri dts dvb dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode esd exif extensions extras fam fbconf ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk iconv icu ipod ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi laptop lcms ldap libass libcaca libnotify live lm_sensors lzo mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mpi mudflap musepack ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma pmu png pnm policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime radio readline redeyes romio rss rtsp schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop sensord session speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg svga sysfs system-libCg tcpd teletext tga theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l vaapi vidix vorbis wma-fixed x264 x86 xanim xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib zoran" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Da quello che ho capito leggendo l'output dovrebbe essere un problema inerente all' unpacking del distfile. e tar è il programma implicato.

è come se il "tar.gz" non fosse stato compressato bene, ma la vedo una cosa difficile da credere... ho provato a scaricare e decomprimere un altro pacchetto a caso e tutto funziona normalmente, quindi il problema è proprio di libreoffice.

grazie in anticipo

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## ago

prova a cancellare il file e riscaricarlo

EDIT: sembra non essere un tuo solo problema.

----------

## jezet

 *ago wrote:*   

> prova a cancellare il file e riscaricarlo

 

Ho già provato prima di aprire il topic senza avere nessun risultato positivo... però mi ero dimenticato di scriverlo

 *ago wrote:*   

> EDIT: sembra non essere un tuo solo problema.

 

Allora comincia a diventare "credibile" la mia ipotesi!   :Very Happy:  speriamo risolvano presto!

grazie come sempre!   :Smile: 

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## jezet

Provo a scaricare il file tar.gz a mano da  qui  e tante di installarlo...

vediamo cosa succede!

----------

## ago

Prova a rifare sync e dovrebbe essere risolto

----------

## jezet

Si tutto risolto! grazie mille!

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## ago

metti risolto  :Wink: 

----------

## jezet

 *ago wrote:*   

> metti risolto 

 

fatto! mi dimentico sempre!   :Embarassed: 

ciao ciao

eg

----------

